# QLD Special day, Palmy spotty fest!



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Top stuff Rod!! 8)

I went past the beach and had a look with the binoculars and saw you and Chris having a chat out there - good to see the fish played along too...
And not many boats out at all - bonus  
Loved the bar crossing at Tallebudgera - I'll give it a go one day still :?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Spotty Slaying Bastard!!!

Nice work mate. Love the tail grabs.

The video is all class


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

nice one rod. I thought the northerlies from Sunday may have put them off. Obviously not.

How long does the foot wells in your profisha take to empty? will they drain while stationary?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top vid King Rod ;-)


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Good stuff man, cleaning up!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Epic rod. Great stuff


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great stuff as always Rod.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

What a sesh , great stuff


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Perfect all round, good solid launch, great fishing session, excellent video and a lovely ride home. Your smile says it all, well done Rod.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

King Rodpac-ster nice vid mate 8) 8) 
Cheers
Ant


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great vid and report,

Cheers!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Gotta love those days! Nice one Rod.


----------



## ScottyD (Nov 20, 2013)

Great vid rod.

Scott


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice paddle out through Tally creek Rod, That first 1 almost got you it looked like you were heading backwards nice balance work and a nice hall of fish,


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

salticrak said:


> got anything on the jetski Stu?


No Salty I have put the skirt on, them waves are way to big.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one rod, Where have all the Big ones gone?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

ant said:


> King Rodpac-ster nice vid mate 8) 8)
> Cheers
> Ant


King Rod star.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

What an awesome session. It just make you want to go fishing.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> Thanks for the nice comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women want him, men want 2 b him. He is the *HOTROD*!!!!!!!!!

AKA

The Palmy Army Love Child/The Prodigy/The Enticer!!!!!!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

You're in the team mate but the other need to man up for next year or we will be going alone again, whew will take for gillies.....


----------



## marty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Great session and video.

The cheeky smile on that last fish that hooks up while you aren't even paddling is priceless.


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

loving the vids rod 
keep em comin. 
good to see the water footage of the fish and the bust out and surf in ..... it really shows that there's more than just paddling along in the drink to it.

looked like your rods were getting tapped all over the place they must have been thick out there.

always enjoyable to watch
thanks .


----------

